# New South Bend signals



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Invested in a grade crossing system and some 3 color signals for the RR. They really look nice. Will post some pics when the system arrives. Also he had some nice FREDs so I also got a couple of those to try out again will post pics when I get them installed. Later RJD


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

Pictures please.............


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I got 2 of the cantilever bridges each with 4 pennsy position signals and they work great. Also got 8 of the new pennsy position signals to go with the 10 older ones I have. They work great and the new detectors work great. The new ones can be wired together with a single wire to hold the signal till you past the next one. [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

